# 'Redemption' by Wayne Sharrocks



## Shawna2 (Jun 8, 2006)

Redemption is a no-holds-barred psychological thriller that captivates from the start. This engaging tale is a tasty confection of love lost, betrayal and vendettas. The author exhibits a unique blend of dark prose, sharp wit and flawless storytelling that leaves you on the edge of your seat. It's truly a sublime read-an appealing mixture of dark psychology and sensual gothic prose. Betrayal, intrigue and menace lie within every page to create an amazing tale. It's compulsively readable-a strikingly original work with dazzling scenes, vivid personalities and a well crafted plot. With twists and turns galore this book keeps you hooked until the very last page.


----------



## Zaine (Jun 8, 2006)

It's a great read.
 If you liked 'Redemption' you may like Bret Easton Ellis' 'American Psycho.'


----------

